# Netbeans und Prozessorlast



## Uwoan (4. Feb 2011)

Hallo Leute ich bin ein Newbie und habe mal eine Frage,

ich habe in Netbeans ein kleines ServerProgramm geschrieben, welches einfach nur Daten per Netzwerk von einem Gateway empfängt und diese dann "behandelt" und die Ergebnisse an eine Visualisierung weiterreicht.

Meine Frage ist, wenn ich das ganze mit Netbeans laufen lasse, spuckt mir das System eine Prozessorbelastung von 3-7% aus. Wenn ich das Projekt aber builde und dann das jar aus dem dist- Ordner starte, schiesst meine Prozessor lasst auf 20-35% nach oben manchmal sogar noch höher. Selbst wenn garkeine Verbindungen Netzwerkseitig bestehen weder zum GW noch zur Visualisierung.

Kann mir wer das erklären, woran das liegen könnte. Führt Netbeans gewisse Optimierungen durch?
Oder gibt es in Netbeans oder so ein Tool womit ich mir anschauen kann, was da soviel Ressourcen frisst, wenn das Programm so läuft. 

Ich danke euch für jede Anwort schonmal und hoffe, dass meine Frage nicht zu doof war. Aber ich bin halt neu sorry!


----------



## maki (4. Feb 2011)

Hast wohl zuwenig Speicher eingestellt.(Xmx, Xms, PermGenSpace)

Ansonnsten kannst du dir mal VisualVM ansehen.


----------



## Uwoan (6. Feb 2011)

Hmmm ???:L

Könntest du mir das bissl genauer erklären oder nen Link wo ich das nachlesen kann?

Muss ich dafür die Build-Einstellungen des Projektsändern. Was ich bei nem Google gefunden habe ist, dass das Einstellungen für Netbeansrun sind, aber ich hab ja die Prozessorlast wenn ich ohne Netbeans die jar starte.

LG Uwoan


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2011)

FaqNetbeansConf - NetBeans Wiki
In der Datei netbeans.conf die Werte für Xms, Xmx und MaxPermSize hochsetzen.


----------



## Uwoan (7. Feb 2011)

Und das verbessert dann die Performance, für das gebuildete jar-file im dist-ordner? ???:L

Werd ich mal probieren. *sichselberdiedaumendrückt*


----------



## maki (7. Feb 2011)

Sorry, hab dich falsch verstanden...


----------

